# Schmitt - 1st impressions



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Tried one for the first time today - and I really like it. When it arrived I had reservations, but once I used it, it felt more natural than a wool mitt.

Build quality - very nicely made, the foam is very soft, the only downside is that if you catch it against a sharp surface, it can rip a bit. I reckon they will last the same length of time as a lambswool mitt.

Control - because it fits the hand snuggly, I found it much easier to control where I was washing - I was a bit worried that I would lose the "nooks and crannies" cleaning ability of the wool mitt, but it isnt a problem - you can fold it with your fingers and access tight areas. Also I never reaqlly got on with wool mitts as they were always saggy fitting on the hand.

Cleaning ability - I'm convinced that it is much better than a wool mitt - it seemed to remove dirt with pretty much the first wipe, rather than a few goes with a wool mitt.

The only question mark for me is whether the Schmitt will give the same "reduced swirl" washing of a wool mitt - first impressions are good but I suppose it is still unproven.

But I am converted :thumb:


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

good stuff i receieved my schmitt last week still havent had a chance to use it yet but the reviews are good so far


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice review there... once I have exhausted my lambswool mitt supply, I will likey try out a Schmit.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Still not used mine yet, maybe tomorrow !
Nice review !


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Used mine the other day and can see what the fuss is about really liked it, well made and just glides over the paintwork.

Dave G's got another order coming his way for a couple more for the family:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Mob:thumb: 

I've found that the yellow backing does a really good job of cleaning glass with as well.

The fact that with them being white, you can easily see if the shMITT face is clean after taking it out of the rinse bucket each time really gives me that little bit extra confidence that I'm not swirling my L200 up.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine should be due tomorrow from David at CWnW.  Looking froward to trying it out


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Nice one Mob:thumb:
> 
> The fact that with them being white, you can easily see if the shMITT face is clean after taking it out of the rinse bucket each time really gives me that little bit extra confidence that I'm not swirling my L200 up.


Yep forgot to mention that - you can see when bucket number 2 needs the water changing as well :thumb:


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Dont do this. I have only just swapped my microfibre mitt to a lambswool one. You evil people trying to make me spend more money. Id be interested to see how the shmitt fairs over time for swirling and how long the shmitt lasts etc. Anyone killed theres yet?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

They last well, we're well into double figures for the number of uses ours have had, with no major defects to report.

No swirling caused by them either to report. Trust me, I'd be the first one to say if they fu-barred the paint on my L200.

A good investment:thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Im still sceptical about buying what is in effect a sponge

i though the idea being a washmitt was to trap the grit dirt in the fibres of the mitt whereas a sponge would just smear the grit over you car!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

i use the white wash schmitt and find its very good, i also cleaned a leather interior with it at weekend and did a damn good job .. i also own the black schmitt which i find good for cleaning the tyres but also very effective for scrubbing the wheel arches


----------



## hap (Mar 1, 2007)

where can i get one of these scmitts from and how much? i was going to but a lambswool mit originally until i read this thread?

ta


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I used mine for the first time Sunday.. was alot easier to control and felt like it was cleaning possibly better than a mit.. I still feel it could create swirls as it is effectively a sponge. Correct me if I'm wrong guys.

The only problem is my car is silver so the swirl marks take a while..

Overall so far so good though.:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been using mine now for a few months and have been rinsing it well between soapy swipes. It's got a few battle wounds (from wipers and corners) but still remains particle free and the car's (one is black) look fine no problems at all. I bought two and haven't even used the second one yet.

I bought a wheel SchMitt last week but havent used it yet


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I've even bowed to the pressure and started stocking these  They seem to be going down really well!

I'm still not totally convinced so will be doing plenty of testing, but i'm sure they will be great as they seem well tested thus far.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I've used one on my car pretty much since it was new and it doesn't scratch/marr or anything (metallic colour, new paint, and I'm the sort of person who examines his paint under the sodium lights whilst I'm fillingl up).

I'm sure when people started using mitts there was a "but it's a bit of dead sheep surely it'll scratch" discussion.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nearly killed mine after a couple of months, the glue has started to comeaway from the foam,still using, but i'm still going to get another 1 & keep the first just for sills.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

great product..been using mine for a good few months now..easy to use & easy to clean:thumb:


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

i received mine today and i look forward to using it 2moro


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm delighted with mine aswell,I've used it about 10 times and its still in very good condition,so easy to clean,I'll be ordering a wheel one shortly.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

So why cant i just use a soft sponge from Tesco for 69p? It just baffles me how a sponge cannt induce swirlage


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

Its much finer and softer than a normal sponge.. I've been using mine on a black car with no problems...


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the Shmitt is awesome, but not so convinced with the wheel Shmitt, i think it's too big. i'm going to use mine on the wheel linings etc.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

i was abit dubious that it was only a sponge, but have faith. They're brilliant, also noticed they create more suds in the bucket as you use it.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

From what ive learned, to make the schmitt that little bit softer you need to use warm/hot water in the bucket. 
The black schmit is very harsh IMO i havent done a CD test mind.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

tried it way back in october last year and really hated it just like a hand in a sponge... No thanks i'll stick to my sheepskinshop wash mitts 2 for £12


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> tried it way back in october last year and really hated it just like a hand in a sponge... No thanks i'll stick to my sheepskinshop wash mitts 2 for £12


i was just like that, until i put warmer water in the bucket


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

mba said:


> So why cant i just use a soft sponge from Tesco for 69p? It just baffles me how a sponge cannt induce swirlage


I too am sceptical, but I've taken the plunge and picked up a couple to try them out. IIRC - it's not sponge, it's actually foam which meants you get a cell structure into which the dirt can move.

Only time will tell - but they seem to be pretty widely used over in the states (and have been for some time), seemingly without any issues?

Overall though - any tool which you place on your paintwork, be it made from lambswool or foam etc, has the risk of inflicting damage. The key is using that tool as part of a complete wash technique which minimizes that risk.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> i was just like that, until i put warmer water in the bucket


I swear by using hot water now, seems to give a better wash :thumb:


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Can hot water remove more of your LSP than cold.
I did usewarm water until i read somewhere that it can remove the gloss. i think warm water cleans better, but i will try the shmitt with warm water to see how it goes.


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

never understood these, people just follow the crowd, first we were told not to use sponges as they scrub the paint, now use a sponge as its a fancy shape!
Total marketing rubbish that is in no way justified, the use of a mitt is easily justifiable but a sponge isnt.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Can hot water remove more of your LSP than cold.
> I did usewarm water until i read somewhere that it can remove the gloss. i think warm water cleans better, but i will try the shmitt with warm water to see how it goes.


I've not noticed anything, ours looked great on sunday after a warm wash on the saturday.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

khizrs said:


> never understood these, people just follow the crowd, first we were told not to use sponges as they scrub the paint, now use a sponge as its a fancy shape!
> Total marketing rubbish that is in no way justified, the use of a mitt is easily justifiable but a sponge isnt.


Except that the Schmitt isn't sponge ... it's foam.
:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

khizrs said:


> never understood these, people just follow the crowd, first we were told not to use sponges as they scrub the paint, now use a sponge as its a fancy shape!
> Total marketing rubbish that is in no way justified, the use of a mitt is easily justifiable but a sponge isnt.


If people were using shmitt's and were marring/marking their paint we'd hear about it (trust me I'd be yelling the loudest!).

It's about using the product you're happy with.

I'm not going to argue over or not a mitt marrs more or less than a shmitt as I've not had any marring or swirling with either, for me the reason I prefer to use a shmitt is because I dunk it in the bucket and squeeze it and it's clean, with a mitt IMHO there is far more potential for bits to get logged in the wool.

Likewise when I've finished washing the car I rinse the shmitt out and job done, I don't have to pick bits out of it or worry about it going slimy or stiff like cardboard etc.

Bear in mind that whenever something new comes along someone will always be the first to try it, so to a point you're correct about people "following the crowd", but it doesn't automatically mean the crowd aren't using a new product for good reasons.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Its funny what peoples perceptions of the shmitt are.The majority of people who originally felt uneasy with using the product were indeed the people who had never tried it.
Im always a believer in not commenting on something until i have had the pleasure of using it.
The shmitt is not a sponge it is indeed a very fine foam ,its actually the same type of foam that some people use in their pc or rotary pads but no one is afraid to use it in this way .I believe that a high speed machine using such foam would have more of a chance of damage than that of the shmitt ,but you know what?it doesnt.
The great thing is that all the people who were sceptical at first took the plunge and decided to give it a try ,and to my knowledge Niether myself or Clean and Shiny have had any complaints in connection with marring or swirls 

I certainly dont believe in stocking something if its not good enough for my own personal use ,and after around 40 uses to date the shmitt is still going strong


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

david g said:


> Its funny what peoples perceptions of the shmitt are.The majority of people who originally felt uneasy with using the product were indeed the people who had never tried it.
> Im always a believer in not commenting on something until i have had the pleasure of using it.
> The shmitt is not a sponge it is indeed a very fine foam ,its actually the same type of foam that some people use in their pc or rotary pads but no one is afraid to use it in this way .I believe that a high speed machine using such foam would have more of a chance of damage than that of the shmitt ,but you know what?it doesnt.
> The great thing is that all the people who were sceptical at first took the plunge and decided to give it a try ,and to my knowledge Niether myself or Clean and Shiny have had any complaints in connection with marring or swirls
> ...


In fairness though David, you can't really compare a schmitt to a rotary/PC pad, because I wouldn't use a pad on a dirty car, the surface would be spotless.

I will be using one of these soon because I want to trial it over summer, I still have one concern that nobody has managed to explain how it could be addressed by the schmitt and that is, if I swipe the schmitt over a panel, surely dirt is going to be trapped against the surface.

I understand the benefits of seeing the dirt, free flushing etc. and believe that it promotes you to wash more safely because you can see the dirt more effectively.

Will get one soon and see how I get on.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> In fairness though David, you can't really compare a schmitt to a rotary/PC pad, because I wouldn't use a pad on a dirty car, the surface would be spotless.
> 
> I will be using one of these soon because I want to trial it over summer, I still have one concern that nobody has managed to explain how it could be addressed by the schmitt and that is, if I swipe the schmitt over a panel, surely dirt is going to be trapped against the surface.
> 
> ...


Neil i for one dont use the shmitt on a dirty car ,usung various pre wash techniques ,i try to ensure that the surafce is as clean as possible .You also have to remeber that the shmitt entraps a lot of suds also ensuring minimal dirt is entrapped ,but hey once you try it you may grow to like it ,just look at L200,he loves them now after being very sceptical at 1st


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Much prefer a Schmitt over a lambwool mitt, easier to use.

Just picked up a cpl more from Johnny today, as my original one has just about had it, and after 50+ washes.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

david g said:


> Neil i for one dont use the shmitt on a dirty car ,usung various pre wash techniques ,i try to ensure that the surafce is as clean as possible .You also have to remeber that the shmitt entraps a lot of suds also ensuring minimal dirt is entrapped ,but hey once you try it you may grow to like it ,just look at L200,he loves them now after being very sceptical at 1st


I think the extra suds probably does help as you say, I also prewash too so I expect I am probably right for a schmitt now.


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

There are many good points here, and I thank all the new and loyal ShMiTT users, however the main point has been overlooked. Not only is the ShMiTT not a sponge ( its super soft high speed buffing foam) but the suface IS NOT FLAT! That is the secret. The bumps knock off the dirt but they are pushed into the low areas and drain out off the mitt with the soap. They do not remain trapped against the surface and the surface is very slick so that each dunk clears the ShMiTT and since its White you can see if there is any dirt at all. Now we know alot about paint, and caring for it since our main business is manufacturing buffing pads and what I can tell you is that foam it he best for creating a high gloss and shine, but can you guess what we make for the most abrasive pad to remove scratches, oxidation, and sand marks? That's right WOOL. Wool fiber is ABRASIVE, if you look under a microscope you will see wool fibers have barbs, or scales. This is why wool makes yarn when you twist together. The fibers catch eachother on the barbs. Its also why wool is scratchy on your skin. Not only is the fiber not nearly as soft as foam, but when washing you are entangling the fiber not only with itself which makes twisted wool which is even more abrasive but it is twisted with dirt and grit also. None of this is marketing BS, this is FACT and this is THE REASON we came up with the ShMiTT. We found professionals damaging peoples cars with wool and fiber type mitts. Now that being said, a lambswool mitt is softer than a wool, or synthetic, and if you used it maybe 3-5 times and cleaned it really well between washes you probably would be ok, but after that its all down hill as the problems I spoke of will get worse and worse. The texture of the ShMiTT does not change, not on the 5th wash not on the 100th. Sure it will get some tears and rips, but the texture will not change. It also holds your hand which is much more comfortable than wearing a wool mitt which is loose and feels more like a wet moldy slimy bag on your hand that can fall of. I know its hard to change, but please don't reduce the benefits of the ShMiTT to just some marketing rubbish. I could not be further from the truth as you can see many many happy customers all over the WORLD now!! It has become one of our best selling items EVER and we only see it growing more as more people find out about it.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2006)

Mine arrived today, looks pretty good. Feels better quality than I expected.

I think an important point made above was that the surface is _not_ flat.

Will chip in my 2p worth when I use it 

Craig.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

They are the only was mitt I use now, on my own cars 

When my brother arrives, I'll use my old mitts 


Love the shMITT now, and the wheel one is also great


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

I was skeptical until I tried mine a couple of weeks ago - great to be able to see when the mitt is dirty and generates massive amounts of suds. Did have a few bits of dirt which refused to rinse out, but I could spot them easily and was able to pick them off the pad.

All in all I am very happy with them - and the wheel schmitt it great for plastics as well as wheels!


----------



## micken (Jan 12, 2007)

I used my shMITT first time on Sunday on my black 2 year old Golf and tonight on my dark green 4 year old V70. I found it comfortable and efficient. I've relegated my lambswool mitt to underbody use but I'd be interested in replacing that with a wheel shMITT as and when.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

used mine for first time tonight must admit i prefer the lwm as the schmitt seemed a bit cumbersome, will keep trying with it on the mrs's car felt very safe and soft and better than any sponge

maybe in time my opinion will change as with alot of products first time out:thumb:


----------



## Russ77 (Feb 23, 2007)

Used my Shmitt a few times now and I'm dead impressed with it :thumb: 

As others had said, I was a little apprehensive as sponges are the scourge of car cleaning IMO, however once to get up close and personal to a shmitt, it's easy to see it isn't a sponge at all!

It fits on my hand snuggly (and I've got huge hands) and I never feel like it's going to drop/slide off (unlike wash mitts I've used in the past).

IMHO, a cracking product that everyone should be using


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Im going to buy one to try out.


----------

